# What is your favorite bear gun/caliber?



## .358Fan (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm curious what's the favorite bear gun that guys and gals bring afield here in Michigan. 

For me, it's my 22 inch Ruger Hawkeye in 358 Winchester, it's to bad ruger no longer chambers it. 

Good day to all.


----------



## Vizsla1 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've shot several with a Tikka T3 Hunter in .300WSM . Great gun for me !


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

My good old 12 ga. Ultra Slug Hunter


----------



## .358Fan (Feb 3, 2015)

Vizsla1 said:


> I've shot several with a Tikka T3 Hunter in .300WSM . Great gun for me !


How do they typically react after being hit with your 300WSM? 
The Tikka is a great rifle. The action feels as if the bolt was on ball bearings. I will hopefully one day have a Tikka T3 in my safe.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I wouldn't use a light round. With that said, Capt Obvious would probably put more importance on whatever weapon you can consistently hit the kill zone with. If you can't consistently hit the kill zone, it doesn't really matter what you're using.


----------



## .358Fan (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree with you, anything that can bite back deserves a little respect. Lots of practice and hit them with something that has some umph.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

The .444 Marlin is my all time favorite bear rifle.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Mine has been a muzzleloader shooting a 45 caliber bullet. They don't travel very far.


----------



## 8 Point (Mar 16, 2009)

This year will be my first bear hunt. I plan on using my Marlin 336sc in 35 Remington.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

12 gauge


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

My vote is the 12 gauge.


----------



## Vizsla1 (Jan 4, 2012)

2 of the bear I shot with a .300wsm Tikka went about 20yards! The others have fell right in their tracks! Biggest bear was 350lbs and smallest 275.


----------



## PlottPower (Oct 2, 2015)

Smith and Wesson.44 mag hand gun and 45/70 lever action


----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

Good 'ol stick and string, put a rage hyperdinmic on the arrow and listen for the death mown


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Shoot the base of the neck, round size hardly matters.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

sourdough44 said:


> Shoot the base of the neck, round size hardly matters.


Of the ten bears that I have taken, one was with a twelve gauge slug, two were with archery equipment; one with a compound bow and one with a long bow. The remaining seven bears were killed with my .308.


sourdough44 said:


> Shoot the base of the neck, round size hardly matters.


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

30-06 loaded with heavy bullets has been my personal favorite.


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

35 caliber marlin with a tight sling and iron sights. Great for carrying through the woods or swamp without catching on most of the brush.


----------



## Old Shortstop (Jun 6, 2006)

I too prefer to hunt them with my longbow, but I killed one out west with a .338 Win Mag and one here I Michigan with my .45-70 lever gun. I have to say I liked the lever gun better. I now have a Winchester Model 71 in .348 Win. If I hunt them with a gun again that will probably get the nod.

D.P.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Like others, bow first. Then either a 45-70 or a 444 Marlin Lever action. A twelve gauge gets the nod also.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

Just got home from Canada and I took my bear with my 1895-45-70 and bang flop ....flop flop went a total of 8 feet ..hornadys lever revaluation Rds did better than expected broke both shoulders and exited.


----------

